# oil cooled farm (submerged) 56k death



## nafljhy

nice work! and







for forgetting the wireless dongle.









might i ask why you chose ati for you farm?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
nice work! and







for forgetting the wireless dongle.









might i ask why you chose ati for you farm?









at the time I had the 8800gt in my sig to see what type of oc I could get while the farm installed vista







this should be the link http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=29756

I will put some more pic's up after I get home


----------



## nafljhy

nice card to fold with! fold on brotha!


----------



## mega_option101

Nice farm and thanks for the pictures


----------



## jarble

thanks all I was getting nervous thinking my farm inadequate compared to everyone else will get more pics later


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## rpm666

Hey nice start! And remember, it's not the size of the PPD that matters, it's the fact that you submitted that PPD


----------



## jarble

some more pics of the farm
Attachment 88809

Attachment 88810

Attachment 88811

Attachment 88812

Attachment 88813

I hope to have either another 8800 gt or 2 9600 gso's by the end of the year


----------



## mortimersnerd

Looking good!


----------



## gibsonnova74

Looking good, fold on!


----------



## jarble

thanks all


----------



## jarble

my first 9600gso should be here tomorrow














will update with pic's and new ppd then









ps A question for you farmers is my 500w psu enough for 3 gpus or do I need more?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


my first 9600gso should be here tomorrow














will update with pic's and new ppd then









ps A question for you farmers is my 500w psu enough for 3 gpus or do I need more?










For folding only I would say yes (Folding takes less amperage). But this is a guess on my part.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


my first 9600gso should be here tomorrow














will update with pic's and new ppd then









ps A question for you farmers is my 500w psu enough for 3 gpus or do I need more?










Depends which GPU's you are folding on... a 500W PSU will be enough to power 3 9600 GSO's or 8800GS's, but there won't be much breathing room left


----------



## jarble

kk because I was looking at the community project and it only uses a 500w I think


----------



## OverclockTheStock

You should see if you can find a member that would trade that 3870 for a 8800GS. The 3870 preforms better in games , but the 8800GS is better at folding


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OverclockTheStock*


You should see if you can find a member that would trade that 3870 for a 8800GS. The 3870 preforms better in games , but the 8800GS is better at folding


alas I have tried to sell my visiontek 3870 on ebay for 80 and I had no bids







and I don't have the rep to sell it here







.

edit BTW how did you know I had 3870's as I have not had them in my sig for a while


----------



## corky dorkelson

Nitteo used an antec earthwatts 500 on his 4 gpu rigs, and had no issues at all. You should be fine with your PSU.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


edit BTW how did you know I had 3870's as I have not had them in my sig for a while










in your first post, you have the 3870 in your folding rig in one of your pics


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
in your first post, you have the 3870 in your folding rig in one of your pics









ahhh I forgot I had that in there lol


----------



## =Digger=

There is no such thing as an inadequate farm, whatever you donate, its the best farm ever!


----------



## killabytes

By the looks of it you still live with your parents.

Are they ok with this? Your power usage will be going up. It's better to ask now then have them POed.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keith27* 
By the looks of it you still live with your parents.

Are they ok with this? Your power usage will be going up. It's better to ask now then have them POed.









is it that obvious?? actually I was able to turn the heat down so I have saved them $$ =D


----------



## nafljhy

lol yea... heating > electricity.

like for me.. i could easily hit $150+ with heating... with only folding as my heating.. around $65. its great!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
lol yea... heating > electricity.

like for me.. i could easily hit $150+ with heating... with only folding as my heating.. around $65. its great!









I haven't had to get one delivery yet this year!1!!


----------



## dcshoejake

keep folding man, i just got my P7N diamond today!!


----------



## jarble

delivery DAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















I am happy
















Attachment 89716
Attachment 89717
Attachment 89718
Attachment 89719
Attachment 89720

didn't have time to optimise the 9600gso today but I should have it running at full steam by the weekend






























btw how much of a ppd hit will I take on the 8800 or the 9600 by running them together


----------



## jarble

Attachment 89727

not so good on ppd so far but I had to reset the gt to stock cuz I was getting nans









edit sorry for dubble post but I ran out of pics on the last one


----------



## SmasherBasher

Can folding add $300 to your electric bill?

I only have my sig rig folding with 1 GPU2 client and her old P4 folding under x86.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Can folding add $300 to your electric bill?

I only have my sig rig folding with 1 GPU2 client and her old P4 folding under x86.


as stated above I have saved $$ by adding this rig by turning the heat down









btw back up to 10k-11kppd







(was kinda missing that 260 till I played fallout 3







)

edit new ppd (still working on it as the new wu's give more nan than necessary) sorry about the fuzziness of the pic (taking a screeny of a dual display)

Attachment 89936


----------



## jarble

bump for poll


----------



## jarble

Shopping Cart

1 Western Digital Caviar 80GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive $35.99

1 Open Box: MSI K9A2 Platinum AM2+/AM2 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard $103.68

2 ENCORE ENUWI-G2 USB 2.0 802.11G Wireless Adapter $19.98 ($9.99 each)

1 OCZ StealthXStream 500W ATX12V Power Supply $54.99 - $25.00 MIR

1 G.SKILL 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) $11.99

1 AMD Athlon 64 LE-1640 Orleans 2.6GHz Socket AM2 45W Single-Core Processor $35.99

Subtotal: $262.62 
Tax: $26.12 
Shipping: $19.75 
Grand Total: $308.49

hows that look for stage 2 (yes the wireless adapters are in there







)


----------



## nafljhy

looks pretty good. thoug for the wifi adapters, i've had problems with encore.. i would stick with a better known brand. but thats just me.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


looks pretty good. thoug for the wifi adapters, i've had problems with encore.. i would stick with a better known brand. but thats just me.










Lincoln is hating me already but I will try and squeeze a name brand out of my budget

ps thanks for the heads up







any suggestions for an adapter







?


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
Lincoln is hating me already but I will try and squeeze a name brand out of my budget

ps thanks for the heads up







any suggestions for an adapter







?

I picked up a Netgear USB at Fry's for $19.99. Sometimes they are hit or miss, but there are deals to be had!!!


----------



## Pic0liter

I've had good luck with my Linksys WUSB54GC. Seems to be more reliable than the Netgear WG111v2 I have. Less problems with wireless dropping or the internet going "bad"


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pic0liter* 
Linksys











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pic0liter* 
Netgear


----------



## jarble

I have decided to hold off on placing the order till after Xmas to see what hardware might come from that then place the order for whatever else I need


----------



## jarble

well I got my new parts to day. the farm is now folding over 15k ppd and now some pics for you



















so what do you guys think?


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


well I got my new parts to day. the farm is now folding over 15k ppd and now some pics for you



















so what do you guys think?


looks like sex














*Jake*


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcshoejake*


looks like sex














*Jake*


thanks


----------



## Pic0liter

Awesome new additions to the farm!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pic0liter* 
Awesome new additions to the farm!

thank you


----------



## wannabe_OC

Looking yummy...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
well I got my new parts to day. the farm is now folding over 15k ppd and now some pics for you



















so what do you guys think?


----------



## The Duke




----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


Looking yummy...



























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*

















































































































Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*




































thank you all







I will now be pushing 18000ish ppd almost enough to be in the top 10ppd


----------



## jarble

finally broke 20k


















































Attachment 93130


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
finally broke 20k


















































Attachment 93130


awesome









this plus i'm adding two more GSes soon

Attachment 93131


----------



## Pic0liter

Awesome!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


finally broke 20k


















































Attachment 93130

































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


awesome









this plus i'm adding two more GSes soon

Attachment 93131

































ARE you guys running the VM SMP?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*






























































ARE you guys running the VM SMP?


I am not just plain old smp as I am to lazy to set up vm









and anyone know how to kill the poll?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


finally broke 20k


















































Attachment 93130



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I am not just plain old smp as I am to lazy to set up vm










That's why?? I was wondering why you were only getting a bit over 1000 on your Phenom. I got my 5kbe on the vmware and it is getting between 1600-1700+ with one of them 1920 pointers. I am getting a % done in 16m17s when my pc is all by itself. You just gotta give error10's Linux SMP in VMware FINALLY made EASY! a try. Just think; you could run to instances of the vmware and gain another 3200ppd with two cores per vmware appliance. And if you are using the 180.60 drivers, and XP, then the gpu2 clients will be taking only a fe % per card.


----------



## jarble

bump for slight update


----------



## Pic0liter

Nice update!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pic0liter* 
Nice update!

well thank you


----------



## jarble

from the doctors thread a teaser of the







to come









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Some new additions to Jarble's arsenal of folding GPU's.. Just thought I would share some of the progress...GPU's just arrived this afternoon









*I will be completing *GPUv and vMEM mods on 2x EVGA 8800GT's, and 1x XFX 8800GT*... as well as installing vmeasure points for easy access for voltage monitoring when installed.

A few shots of the EVGA's with completed GPUv and vmeasure's installed, for MEM and GPU voltage... gotta pickup some more 20k's for vMEM mods, on saturday..will be completing the XFX then too.




























..more pics to come, as things get wrapped this weekend










every time I look at the it is just wow **** that **** is clean


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Jarble are you on team rough riders?

if so nooooooooo dam the farm i almost caught you!


----------



## jarble

no just folding for ocn as jarble unless they get gpu teams up


----------



## Tufelhunden

Very nice farm and thread. Thanks Jarble!!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Very nice farm and thread. Thanks Jarble!!









why thank you


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


finally broke 20k


















































Attachment 93130


It must be cool to have FahMon set up like that.









I won't be able to do that since my sig rig is at my Mom's house where I usually am, and my 2nd rig that will soon be folding on is my FTP server / seedbox that I keep at my Dad's house.

It would be neat if there was a way to get FahMon to monitor my other computer over the internet somehow...maybe using a Hamachi VPN?

How do you set FahMon up over a lan like that? Just set the client's folder as a Windows share and add it as a client in FahMon on the other computer?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
It must be cool to have FahMon set up like that.









I won't be able to do that since my sig rig is at my Mom's house where I usually am, and my 2nd rig that will soon be folding on is my FTP server / seedbox that I keep at my Dad's house.

It would be neat if there was a way to get FahMon to monitor my other computer over the internet somehow...maybe using a Hamachi VPN?

How do you set FahMon up over a lan like that? *Just set the client's folder as a Windows share and add it as a client in FahMon on the other computer*?

yep


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
yep









Yeah, I think I could achieve that over the internet using Hamachi


----------



## jarble

update my evga cards are screaming unfortunately the xfx could not be modded sigh for all the people who passed me while the farm was down look out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
*Pics and a quick 3D'06 run on 1 of the 2 completed EVGA 8800GT's for Jarble*


















*idle mem voltage after mod*









*GPUv under load*
















*

SM2 and SM3 results with GPU-Z bandwidth, and temp report*


----------



## jarble

bump for update and streamlining


----------



## jarble

update to OP


----------



## azcrazy

Hey Jarble why u have 4100 PPD in ur 4870 if u can do more, i can prove it, u may wanna change ur clocks in the ATI ,i have the same card


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


Hey Jarble why u have 4100 PPD in ur 4870 if u can do more, i can prove it, u may wanna change ur clocks in the ATI ,i have the same card


what do you have your clocks at?


----------



## speed_demon

Every time I see somebody folding with multiple gpu's and getting high PPD it makes me want to go that route more and more.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Yeah, I think I could achieve that over the internet using Hamachi









It is definitely possible to use FAHmon over hamachi to do that. If I could do it last summer, with my very limited network skills (at the time) I'm sure anybody can do it.

Now I wish I could find that guide I used...


----------



## jarble

My gpu's are on there way home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you guys will want to stay tuned as I have a surprise waiting for them when they get home


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


My gpu's are on there way home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you guys will want to stay tuned as I have a surprise waiting for them when they get home































M's for them to mate with and make little PPD's???


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
M's for them to mate with and make little PPD's???
















no not that this is some thing I have never seen anyone do with fah before


----------



## jarble

I am sad that only 1 person was interested in the surprise that I have coming up maybe this will get the point across

I will be going for some ppd world records for the 8800gt cards when they get back

and a new hint since the cards are 1 day from home I cleaned TSC out of an item what that is you will have to wait and see


----------



## jarble

udate 2/24/08- I am taking the farm of line deu to lack of intrest in this farm/thread really just taking it down to put in my new can of whoop *** but seriously y'all need to show some love post up man it makes me feel like **** when I'm the only one to post for days


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
udate 2/24/08- I am taking the farm of line deu to lack of intrest in this farm/thread really just taking it down to put in my new can of whoop *** but seriously y'all need to show some love post up man it makes me feel like **** when I'm the only one to post for days











C'mon now you know we love you!! Although with that monster how will I ever catch you hmmm.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 









C'mon now you know we love you!! Although with that monster how will I ever catch you hmmm.









yay my first poster in a week









huge update up and coming


----------



## H3||scr3am

awwww come on Jarble, we love you







FOLD ON!!!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


awwww come on Jarble, we love you







FOLD ON!!!












will be puting some pics up soon (got to go get sis from church







)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Dont stop folding due to lack of interest from othes. Folding is not about becoming famous and recognised. If thats what your trying to achieve your going in the wrong direction mate.

Folding is about the people and the effort into finding a cure for many diseases that may one day affect you.

We all appreciate your great efforts and I hope to see you will keep the farm online matey.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Dont stop folding due to lack of interest from othes. Folding is not about becoming famous and recognised. If thats what your trying to achieve your going in the wrong direction mate.

Folding is about the people and the effort into finding a cure for many diseases that may one day affect you.

We all appreciate your great efforts and I hope to see you will keep the farm online matey.

if you highlight the post and read the hidden content you will find that it was a joke









im not going for fame here its just nice to people interested in what you do

now for the sad news ups rapped one of my vmoded gpus in transit :swearing: I'll add some pics now comes the hard part any one here done a insurance claim with ups?

edit claim filed


----------



## jarble

sorry for the double post but I need room for more pics










boxy goodness









great packing but not to with stand the trauma this box went though:swearing:









as5 and new experimental stuff (thanks to spaceballsrules for getting me the sample







)

more pics later after I kill ups for rapping one of my baby's







thankfully I insured them


----------



## jarble

update to op go check it out


----------



## CL3P20

next time they will have to be sent either:

Priority..

..or armored transport..

That box looks ridiculous..like someone stood on it or something. I hope that insurance $$ is on its way to you.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


next time they will have to be sent either:

Priority..

..or armored transport..

That box looks ridiculous..like someone stood on it or something. I hope that insurance $$ is on its way to you.


I sould have taken a pic of the side it looks even worse







ups is sposed to send me an email tomarow

the vmod runs hot lol I was looking at 58 idle







and so since every one is just dieing to know what I super secret surprise is







I will let you off the hook







the surprise is a cooling medium that I have never seen a folder use before (in fact I think I am the first in the world to fold like this) the farm will be taking a bath an oil bath







tec said they will be getting the last few gallons in tomorrow so Ill put some pics up for you then


----------



## H3||scr3am

omg... your making a deep frier from your folding farm?


----------



## Tufelhunden

I bet the fist batch of fries is awesome.









What you using to cool the oil down? Pump, rad etc?


----------



## SmasherBasher

mmmmmmm funnel cakes


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



the vmod runs hot lol I was looking at 58 idle


 You asked for some 'leet' voltage..exactly what the doc delivered.. 1.337v on load to be exact







Should help if you decide to make doughnuts.









*for test runs on air..make sure you lock the fan at 100% using Rivatuner.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
omg... your making a deep frier from your folding farm?











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
I bet the fist batch of fries is awesome.









What you using to cool the oil down? Pump, rad etc?

yes and yes









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
mmmmmmm funnel cakes



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
You asked for some 'leet' voltage..exactly what the doc delivered.. 1.337v on load to be exact







Should help if you decide to make doughnuts.









*for test runs on air..make sure you lock the fan at 100% using Rivatuner.










ya that was fan at max and 3 120mm fans trying to keep it cool









small update more set backs the xfx is dead for sure so I have to rma that and tsc did not get my oil in so my ppd to cash spent is not looking good atm... let me rephrase that it looks horrible atm


----------



## jarble

more updates







finally a good news break

1 after getting poed that I had a support ticket at xfx for over a week with no response I called them turns out I should have started there I had a rma with 5 min including hold time







so now to print that and the stuff for the ups claim I should be rolling along soon









2 I have striped my psu down to nothing to get it in the box







Ill put some pics of that up after I get back from ups


----------



## CL3P20

Right-on! Glad to hear its coming together for you. Cant wait until your back in full folding force again.


----------



## usmcz

interesting farm - can't wait to see the new setup


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *usmcz*


interesting farm - can't wait to see the new setup


thank you









small update xfx has my gpu







and I am waiting on my ups's store manager to get off maternity leave (poor girl pratically ran the store by herself)

also re-soldered my psu so the mini farm aka my gso is back and folding.
btw taking the case off the psu has saved me a ton of space.

I am trying to fit this around work and school so my progress is not what I like but it is the best I can do


----------



## jarble

got the rma in today so I have the gt up and going now (just at stock clocks) till I get back from work.


----------



## CL3P20

cant wait to see some pics of the oil cooker..


----------



## jarble

psu pics for you all







yes I know my soldering is horrible but for my 2nd job and a crappy gun i thought it was ok. also it is not in the oil yet I know I know but one of the biggest things holding me back was the psu as it was just too big so I cut out all the unnecessary parts and vola this is what you get. the other thing that was holding me back was my original plan and that was to build the whole thing in a dell optiplex pro case see pic at end and so have been beating me head against the wall trying to fit the mb, gpus(and dummy plugs), psu, pump ,and radiator in that case and I have concluded that I need to step it down to a mini or a mico atx if I want all that in there so now I am just going to build a box and be done with the thing









on with the pics
















































































dell case


----------



## azcrazy

i didnt know u had thi8s thread, and u are shut it down , for lack of interest? come on my friend , we fold regarless of the rest of the people,


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


i didnt know u had thi8s thread, and u are shut it down , for lack of interest? come on my friend , we fold regarless of the rest of the people,


actually the shutdown was a joke







although it feels like I shut it down







every time I start work on the farm something gets in the way


----------



## =Digger=

That's what makes upgrades soooo much fun!

Love the pics btw.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


That's what makes upgrades soooo much fun!

Love the pics btw.










thanks


----------



## jarble

the spectar has been cut and I am starting to put the box together


----------



## jarble

ok so after much thinking and testing (spectar is a new product from Eastman (yes I have a in) for while it looks and feels like acrylic it is nothing like it for example it has a much lower melting temp and "as far as I can tell it dose not spiderweb" also it dose not glue as well as acrylic) it is almost done I will be getting more oil tomarow in hopes that I can finish it tomarow night


----------



## jarble

almost done sigh incoming picture barrage

the shop
















test 








test 








and more test































this can not be good 









box?






















































joint fuser









one last side to go







tune in tomorrow


----------



## jarble

yay all has been cocked and now all I have to do is wait till the morning its time to filler up


----------



## Tator Tot

Lookin good Bro.

Can't wait to see your farm finished.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Lookin good Bro.

Can't wait to see your farm finished.










thanks for the post I was getting lonly

more pics tonight


----------



## Tator Tot

Just saw the thread.

Always lovin to see new Farms for [email protected] comming online.


----------



## HITandRUN

Very nice! I don't fold myself but love to see the insane folding farms around here.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HITandRUN*


Very nice! I don't fold myself but love to see the insane folding farms around here.


thanks


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Looking good so far!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Looking good so far!

thanks

ok more pics coming (as soon as I put them on image shack







)

*we are now under oil*






















I only have on gpu running atm my volt moded gt







under load @.... wait for it.... 49-50c





















(under air it idled @60c)


----------



## jarble

pics


















































so what do you guys think?


----------



## Lyric

that is definitely different...let us know how the temps are after about a day of folding straight or so.

I would think the oil would just heat up, and its going to stay hot like cooking oil does if it has something producing heat. We'll see though...keep us posted.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


that is definitely different...let us know how the temps are after about a day of folding straight or so.

I would think the oil would just heat up, and its going to stay hot like cooking oil does if it has something producing heat. We'll see though...keep us posted.










yes as it stands now it heats up to a point and stays there but I have a radiator that I am going to add to the mix







(after finals)

temps 
53c with with 2 gt's under heavy oc
64c with 1vmoded gt
24c ambient


----------



## MadCatMk2

Nice work jarble, let us know if water flow caused by fans make any difference at all.

Edit: You might want to check here about heat issues.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Want fries with that?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


Want fries with that?












as of yet I have not had time to mess with it as these are the last 2 weeks of school and I have cramming to do







but after I get finals I should be able to tell you guys more of how it works


----------



## Hueristic

you gonna put a rad on that?


----------



## Inktfish

O.O
***!

This is awesome :O


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


you gonna put a rad on that?


yep as soon as finals are over
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


O.O
***!

This is awesome :O










thanks


----------



## Hueristic

http://www.overclock.net/sale/499441...ing-setup.html


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
O.O
***!

This is awesome :O

thanks much m8

last final tomorrow so time me to get back to work on this thing


----------



## jarble

well it seems as soon a school ended 200 more things needed to be done but worry not the rad for the oil is almost done (this is not your every day wc rad its a rad from a window ac unit if my dads math is right just the tubing without the fins would be enough to cool the rig







) also ups gave me back the damaged gt and I have attempted to repair it 
































yes I know my soldering is horrible

also as soon as I get paid Ill get an additional psu as running more than 1 vmgt at a time pulls more than my 500w psu can handle


----------



## CL3P20

looking good there pal...cant wait to see moar


----------



## dcshoejake

jarble, your one crazy bastard for pouring oil all over your folding rig but it still looks amazing


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


looking good there pal...cant wait to see moar










thanks I wish ups hadn't killed your mod as it look 100x better than myn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcshoejake*


jarble, your one crazy bastard for pouring oil all over your folding rig but it still looks amazing


----------



## Hueristic

UPDATED! Nice been wondering how this was going!


----------



## clamatowas

How big is that going be once your done?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clamatowas*


How big is that going be once your done?


I'm not sure unless I run into a lot of cash this rig will be my max for a bit


----------



## Hueristic

What's the rule of thumb? not bigger than the elevator Door!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
What's the rule of thumb? not bigger than the elevator Door!

my main problem is I don't want to add a ton to my parents electric bill they don't complain about it but I don't want to keep adding on rig till they snap







(I'm already pulling over a 1kwatts and I'm not even at full capacity one the oil rig







)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
my main problem is I don't want to add a ton to my parents electric bill they don't complain about it but I don't want to keep adding on rig till they snap







(I'm already pulling over a 1kwatts and I'm not even at full capacity one the oil rig







)

Smart Man, Very thoughtful.


----------



## jarble

well a bit of epic fail I went to the vmods thread to see if my solder point was correct and guess what I had soldered it to the wrong pad sigh I have now re-soldered to ground to the correct pad


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


well a bit of epic fail I went to the vmods thread to see if my solder point was correct and guess what I had soldered it to the wrong pad sigh I have now re-soldered to ground to the correct pad

























Did the patient revive?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 







Did the patient revive?

yes the patent appears to bee in good health once a again.

new pics







rad almost ready just waiting on the silicone to cure

































currant oil temp just over 100f which is why I need the rad


----------



## Hueristic

I like Fuzzy rads!


----------



## jarble

well good news and bad

good news the rad works great

bad news the pump is not strong enough (free pump though so I cant complain) so a new pump is in order Ill put some more pics up soon


----------



## Hueristic

I don't know much about plumbing (hate it actually) but I seem to remember that you cannot run 2 pumps in series but you can run 2 in parallel for higher volume. Of course with my memory these days I might be way off base!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I don't know much about plumbing (hate it actually) but I seem to remember that you cannot run 2 pumps in series but you can run 2 in parallel for higher volume. Of course with my memory these days I might be way off base!









I could try that after I get a pump but after 30-50 min I have dropped 2c I think I may need to turn the rig off and let the pump bring the temps down to ambient then fire the rig back up and see where the temps settle out


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Does the pump just not move enough oil through the rad?


----------



## azcrazy

i told u,
u need it a bigger rad, but u never listen to me


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
Does the pump just not move enough oil through the rad?

actually upon further evaluation the pump has pulled the temps down 10c it has just taken a long time









Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
i told u,
u need it a bigger rad, but u never listen to me

oh I have a bigger rad but that's for the gpu comp














but this rad should dissipate 3000 watts of heat est so I should be good to add 2 more pcs to the oil


----------



## azcrazy

well jarble u know OIL takes longert to cool than water


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
well jarble u know OIL takes longer to cool than water

true but it took longer than I had expected it to


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
true but it took longer than I had expected it to

well that happens some times , but now u know how long it will take u to cool down the farm


----------



## jarble

oil-46c
gpu-65c
and the temps are still going down


----------



## Hueristic

OMG! It's the Frankenstien Monster! Run for the hills!!!!

Gather the villagers!


----------



## Tandem_Riders

If you are cooling it down, how are we ever going to get the fries golden and crispy??


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
If you are cooling it down, how are we ever going to get the fries golden and crispy??






























OMG, I died Laughing at that one!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


OMG! It's the Frankenstien Monster! Run for the hills!!!!

Gather the villagers!










no no its harmless I swear









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


If you are cooling it down, how are we ever going to get the fries golden and crispy??


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


If you are cooling it down, how are we ever going to get the fries golden and crispy??































hahahahahahahah


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Temps now??


----------



## jarble

let me see









63c-gpu 43c-oil not bad for 700core 1890shader 1000mem on full load

still some more tweaking to do when I get the psu to run the other cards but for the most part its running great


----------



## Hueristic

Looking good! Is the gpu fan pushing oil?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Looking good! Is the gpu fan pushing oil?

yes but the single slot restricts the flow


----------



## wildfire99

cool, subbed, +rep, ^_^


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
OMG! It's the Frankenstien Monster! Run for the hills!!!!

Gather the villagers!









run for your lives?

ill laugh if anyone gets the song reference


----------



## jarble

would you bee referring to a line in the Iron Maiden: Run to the Hills ?


----------



## rpm666

Do you think a D5 or D4 pump would be able to push that oil any better? Or is the pump itself not strong enough for heavier oil?


----------



## Skullzaflare

after a few hours, are temps rising? have you devised a way to cool the oil yet?


----------



## Hueristic

Run to the Hills, run for your lives! Nice get jarble. Love that tune!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpm666* 
Do you think a D5 or D4 pump would be able to push that oil any better? Or is the pump itself not strong enough for heavier oil?

as stronger pump like a d5 etc would help temps but for now temps are good at 43c-ish for the oil







we will have to see once I a psu for the vmod's

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skullzaflare* 
after a few hours, are temps rising? have you devised a way to cool the oil yet?

after I put the rad and pump in temps have settled to 43ish from 65ish is a good improvement

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Run to the Hills, run for your lives! Nice get jarble. Love that tune!

yes they are a great band


----------



## nategr8ns

WOAH...
Quick question: Why do you have monitors plugged in to all of the GPUs?
Great job on the rad







.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


WOAH...
Quick question: Why do you have monitors plugged in to all of the GPUs?
Great job on the rad







.


at that time it was easier (and my dummy plugs were not working radio shack had mislabeled the resistors that I bought







) for now though I am running 1 gpu


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Are you using the 'air conditioner' coil for a rad? Fans on the rad?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


Are you using the 'air conditioner' coil for a rad? Fans on the rad?


yes but no dedicated fan yet (enjoying the fact that this rig is completely silent) but when I get the other gpu's up Ill add a fan to help dissipate the heat


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


yes but no dedicated fan yet (enjoying the fact that this rig is completely silent) but when I get the other gpu's up Ill add a fan to help dissipate the heat










you could make an enclosure for the rad i think that would help too. From the pictures you have it freestanding which is great for no fans. But with fans i think a box will increase static pressure-move more air-dissipate more Heat

Nice work mate!!


----------



## Tandem_Riders

That is cool that the rad is just cooling with ambient and no forced fan/air cooling, gives you some pretty good head room I would think.

One measurement that might be cool to understand is the temp of the oil going into the rad and then the temp of the rad output. Then you can test with a fan on the rad and without.

It may be that the low flow of the pump is not so bad if the dwell time of the oil in the rad loop cools the oil further. I dunno, I am no thermal engineer.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*


you could make an enclosure for the rad i think that would help too. From the pictures you have it freestanding which is great for no fans. But with fans i think a box will increase static pressure-move more air-dissipate more Heat

Nice work mate!!


thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


That is cool that the rad is just cooling with ambient and no forced fan/air cooling, gives you some pretty good head room I would think.

One measurement that might be cool to understand is the temp of the oil going into the rad and then the temp of the rad output. Then you can test with a fan on the rad and without.

It may be that the low flow of the pump is not so bad if the dwell time of the oil in the rad loop cools the oil further. I dunno, I am no thermal engineer.


I will look into that right now though I don't have a thermometer accurate enough to measure the different temps I will see about getting some thermal sensors when I get my pump for my main pc


----------



## jarble

small update after 4 months of waiting I have received my ups claim check


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


small update after 4 months of waiting I have received my ups claim check


----------



## jarble

well I did some tweaking on my psu and got the rig to post with the normal gt and one of my uberomg vmod gt's







so we will see how temps go with it having higher volts and clocked at 700core *1944sp* 1000mem







(I need to figure out how to unlock riva so I can go past the 2000sp limit any help here would be greatly appreciated)


----------



## Hueristic

*1944sp*



































:appl aud:



































:ch eers:



































:th umbsups


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


*1944sp*



































:appl aud:



































:ch eers:



































:th umbsups














































I tried some at the 1998 strap but it was getting a bit to hot

well adding one of my beast has raised the oil temp to 50c







I going to go the petsmart and see if they have a cheap pump so I can add another rad before I add the other monster card


----------



## Tandem_Riders

So what GPU are in the soup?


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 







I tried some at the 1998 strap but it was getting a bit to hot

well adding one of my beast has raised the oil temp to 50c







I going to go the petsmart and see if they have a cheap pump so I can add another rad before I add the other monster card









no wonder u are doing more points than me


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
So what GPU are in the soup?

atm I have 1 xfx alpha dog 8800gt @1836sp and 1 evga vmod @1944sp







I have one more vmod gt to throw in there and then Im done for a bit









Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
no wonder u are doing more points than me


----------



## MadCatMk2

What temps exactly are you getting on that alpha dog? I wanna know how much oil helps it.. My single slot 8800GT at only 1750mhz hits 107C on 511's if I take the second fan away


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
What temps exactly are you getting on that alpha dog? I wanna know how much oil helps it.. My single slot 8800GT at only 1750mhz hits 107C on 511's if I take the second fan away









by its self the alfa would load @ 60ish with the monster next to it it loads @65ish


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Dang you Jarble,

Now you have me eyeing a 70 gal.fishtank that I have. Of course the 20 year old soft shell turtle in it THINKS that is his home.

Hmmmmmmmmmm......anyone want a turtle?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


Dang you Jarble,

Now you have me eyeing a 70 gal.fishtank that I have. Of course the 20 year old soft shell turtle in it THINKS that is his home.

Hmmmmmmmmmm......anyone want a turtle?









































update well I just could not wait to get an additional pump I now have all three cards in the oil (@ stock clocks for now till I see how the temps pan out)







had to drop the clocks on the cpu to get it to boot so I think I'm maxing out the psu


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
Dang you Jarble,

Now you have me eyeing a 70 gal.fishtank that I have. Of course the 20 year old soft shell turtle in it THINKS that is his home.

Hmmmmmmmmmm......anyone want a turtle?























Soft Shell turtle soup?
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
















update well I just could not wait to get an additional pump I now have all three cards in the oil (@ stock clocks for now till I see how the temps pan out)







had to drop the clocks on the cpu to get it to boot so I think I'm maxing out the psu

















remind me what PS ur useing?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Soft Shell turtle soup?























remind me what PS ur useing?


oz 500w


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


oz 500w


Yeah, your really pushing it!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Yeah, your really pushing it!

















shush it doesn't know yet


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Hueristic said:


> Soft Shell turtle soup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 5 lb Turtle
> 2 Celery stalk; with leaves
> 2 md Carrots
> 1 lg Onion
> 2 Bay leaves
> 1 Garlic clove
> Thyme, fresh; sprigs
> Parsley, fresh; sprigs
> Salt; to taste
> Pepper; to taste
> 4 tb Butter
> 2 tb Flour
> 1/2 c Sherry
> 3 Egg; hard-cooked
> 
> Instructions
> 
> 1. Cut off the turtle's head and stand it upside-down to drain. After it has bled well, scrub with a stiff brush. Drop into a kettle of boiling water to cover, and cook until the skin and upper shell peel away easily. Discard this water and cover turtle with fresh water. Add the vegetables and herbs, and salt and pepper. Simmer gently for two hours then strain, reserving the broth. Remove shells and skin and pick out the meat, being careful not to break the gall sac (located in the liver). Cut the meat into small pieces and brown in butter. Blend in the flour, then the strained stock and simmer it until tender. To serve, pour into a tureen with the sherry and garnish with sliced eggs. If you prefer, float a few slices of egg on each plate of soup.
> 
> OR - If Jarble would get that oil hot we could have fried turtle....


----------



## Hueristic

:cheer s:



































:lac hen:


----------



## jarble

Tandem_Riders said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> 
> Soft Shell turtle soup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 5 lb Turtle
> 2 Celery stalk; with leaves
> 2 md Carrots
> 1 lg Onion
> 2 Bay leaves
> 1 Garlic clove
> Thyme, fresh; sprigs
> Parsley, fresh; sprigs
> Salt; to taste
> Pepper; to taste
> 4 tb Butter
> 2 tb Flour
> 1/2 c Sherry
> 3 Egg; hard-cooked
> 
> Instructions
> 
> 1. Cut off the turtle's head and stand it upside-down to drain. After it has bled well, scrub with a stiff brush. Drop into a kettle of boiling water to cover, and cook until the skin and upper shell peel away easily. Discard this water and cover turtle with fresh water. Add the vegetables and herbs, and salt and pepper. Simmer gently for two hours then strain, reserving the broth. Remove shells and skin and pick out the meat, being careful not to break the gall sac (located in the liver). Cut the meat into small pieces and brown in butter. Blend in the flour, then the strained stock and simmer it until tender. To serve, pour into a tureen with the sherry and garnish with sliced eggs. If you prefer, float a few slices of egg on each plate of soup.
> 
> OR - If Jarble would get that oil hot we could have fried turtle....
> 
> 
> if I took the rad off we could get it nice and toasty


----------



## jarble

added a 300gph pump to the mix well see if that help the temps any


----------



## Hueristic

let us know how that works out, I think you got some others contemplating joining you in you insanity!


----------



## MAD_J

I think the only reason for this project was that the OP wanted to see his computer all oiled up!


----------



## jarble

well here is how the 300gph pans out (pros and cons) pro I move a heck of a lot more oil so I have reduced the dead spots, con the increased flow cuts the time in the rad significantly so the oil is not cooled as well (this is counteracted by the larger amount of less chilled oil) over all temps are down (previous set up was locking up due to high temps)

temps all cards at stock clocks

oil 44c
gpu's 57c
ambient 24c

if I get the time I will try for some small oc's tomarow (French exchange student comes in tomarow so I don't know how much time I will have)

edit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAD_J*


I think the only reason for this project was that the OP wanted to see his computer all oiled up!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



French exchange student



Quote:



all oiled up!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


























wow wow wow stop there its a guy (our last 4 french visitors have been female though







)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


wow wow wow stop there its a *guy* (our last 4 french visitors have been female though







)


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*















































could not have said it better myself


----------



## jarble

oh dear one of my solder joints on the psu came off







the farm is down until I can get this fixed


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


oh dear one of my solder joints on the psu came off







the farm is down until I can get this fixed

















Terrible news, ghetto fab it up, I wanna see your points rolling in!


----------



## bavarianblessed

Nice work for the cause, I applaud you. Do tell though...oil??
Is that just another term for water cooled or are you actually using oil?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcshoejake*


Terrible news, ghetto fab it up, I wanna see your points rolling in!


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*


Nice work for the cause, I applaud you. Do tell though...oil??
Is that just another term for water cooled or are you actually using oil?


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
























































Hueristic, you gave me a headache..


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dcshoejake*


Terrible news, ghetto fab it up, I wanna see your points rolling in!


ghetto fabing as I type









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*


Nice work for the cause, I applaud you. Do tell though...oil??
Is that just another term for water cooled or are you actually using oil?


yes it is truly under oil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


----------



## bavarianblessed

Okay...I actually went back and read through the entire post. I have to say this is the craziest Â§h1t I have ever seen. Very clever...and messy.

BTW, where in TN are you? I'm in Chattanooga.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*


Okay...I actually went back and read through the entire post. I have to say this is the craziest Â§h1t I have ever seen. Very clever...and messy.

BTW, where in TN are you? I'm in Chattanooga.


tricity's









ok after some quick souldering and lots of electric tape







I have the rig back online (heuristic I told you not to tell it I was pushing it to hard







) I have removed 1 card till the morning to be safe


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## jarble

all the cards are in the pc again









now its story time while installing the third gpu to day I did not wait for the psu to discharge its power after turning it off you can guess what came next I now have a nice burn/exit mark on my hand







(note to self stop worrying about down time and slow down a bit







)


----------



## Tandem_Riders

I thought the oil was non-conductive? Or no?


----------



## nategr8ns

its non-electricity conductive, but it still conducts heat if that's what you're asking


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


I thought the oil was non-conductive? Or no?


oil=non conductive









human=very conductive


----------



## Tandem_Riders

GFI = Smart Chimp


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


GFI = Smart Chimp



























































to bad this chimp is dumb









after I added the 300gph pump my temps have been well with in operating parameters so Ill load vm and see about getting that lazy cpu to pay for its keep


----------



## Hueristic

Almost time to take down the Grid!


----------



## jarble

bump

would anyone be interested in me writing a oil how to guide?


----------



## cuy50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
bump

would anyone be interested in me writing a oil how to guide?

Sounds awesome!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuy50*


Sounds awesome!


ok I'll start working on one


----------



## markt

I want do one as an exhibition, yeah do the guide...


----------



## Mason92

Sweet


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


I want do one as an exhibition, yeah do the guide...


where should I put it here in the folding section or in the "other cooling" section?


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


oil=non conductive









human=very conductive










if u want to know how conductive human body could be take a spark plug wire out and start ur car u will notice the tinggling and the numbness


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


bump

would anyone be interested in me writing a oil how to guide?


Nat really! But I'd like to see you change my cars oil!








J/K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


if u want to know how conductive human body could be take a spark plug wire out and start ur car u will notice the tinggling and the numbness




















































MAN! touched plug wires while the car was running and apparently there was a short! Holy [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected] did I never make that mistake again!


----------



## jarble

I will be taking the rig off line soon for fish removal, adding more woop *** (aka my first of 3 gx2s), and to add a bigger rad to test more of my cooling theories


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
I will be taking the rig off line soon for fish removal, adding more woop *** (*aka my first of 3 gx2s*), and to add a bigger rad to test more of my cooling theories





























































Wow your gonna be Flying!!!!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 



















































Wow your gonna be Flying!!!!

yes but it will take a while to buy all that hardwear

ps thanks for all the support on this project (especially Hueristic) if it was not for you guys I dont think I would have ever pushed it this far. its cool to think back to when this was a one card rig on a psu box, now it is the only oil cooled folding farm in the world (to my knowledge







) thanks a bunch guys


----------



## Hueristic

:wave:







You've done a kikin JOB!


----------



## jarble

tragedy stuck some time last night when I when to check the rig this morning there was oil all over the floor the line to my rad some how sprung a leak and put over a gal of oil on the floor







the rig was scheduled for maintenance any way so I dont view it as a huge st back other than the fact I'm out about 30$ in oil


----------



## Hueristic

Hmmm, Too much pressure? did a fitting leak? Or was it a line split? DUDE PICS!
Fail Pr0n is good too!


----------



## Tandem_Riders

"there was oil all over the floor the line to my rad some how sprung a leak and put over a gal of oil on the floor"

With all that oil on the floor you just need a couple of chicks in bikinis to wrestle with and you can turn lemons into lemonade!!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
"there was oil all over the floor the line to my rad some how sprung a leak and put over a gal of oil on the floor"

With all that oil on the floor you just need a couple of chicks in bikinis to wrestle with and you can turn lemons into lemonade!!!!

Yo, where you been man? What's this I hear about you jumping ship?!?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Hmmm, Too much pressure? did a fitting leak? Or was it a line split? DUDE PICS!
Fail Pr0n is good too!










Ill see if I can get pics of the aftermath but I was not about to leave 1 gal of oil on my parents floor







if I did I would show up in net week o*****uaries









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders*


"there was oil all over the floor the line to my rad some how sprung a leak and put over a gal of oil on the floor"

With all that oil on the floor you just need a couple of chicks in bikinis to wrestle with and you can turn lemons into lemonade!!!!


alas if I only had some chicks
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Yo, where you been man? What's this I hear about you jumping ship?!?


wow wait jumping ship?haven't heard anything about that but I was at Lowe's for a long time looking at fittings why must it all be so hard Im a nerd not a plumber









Im looking at haveing the rig back up soon-ish


----------



## Tandem_Riders

I have not "jumped ship"...I'm still here.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
I have not "jumped ship"...I'm still here.









PHEW!!!! I was getting freaked!!!! I'll PM the guy who posted that and have it removed!

I was starting to feel we are CURSED with this MONKEY!


----------



## jarble

going back to Lowe's


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


going back to Lowe's































Post a pic and maybe we can help. I've fixed a leak here and there









I ran a car with a blown head gasket and rigged it to run (Albiet crappily) for 6 months till I could get the time to fix it.


----------



## jarble

the reson I had to go back to Lowe's was I picked up a male mpi thread and I needed a female mpi (and I cant leave well enough alone)






















































if you can see where the y is the silicone in the channel there gave out


































here you can see the riser that my dad made

























speaking on lemonade this is the rad I will be adding over 30 ft of heat dissipating tubing


----------



## MAD_J

Dam that sucks hopefully no damage to the house!

You know mineral oil is a horse laxative. :O


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAD_J* 
Dam that sucks hopefully no damage to the house!

You know mineral oil is a horse laxative. :O

yep every time I get it at tsc they ask me if my horse is ok and Im like na man this for my pc and they give me a blank stair







. building this rig was worth it just for that









and as for the house it is fine its a good thig that the floors are unfinished up here or my *** would be gone


----------



## Hueristic

Oil won't hurt wood, actually it is good for it!









You need to sweat that joint! Silicon will never hold.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Oil won't hurt wood, actually it is good for it!









You need to sweat that joint! Silicon will never hold.


the connections are soldered/sweated but the tubing came all the way up to the y and leaked at the fork. sorry if that is confusing its not easy to describe


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


the connections are soldered/sweated but the tubing came all the way up to the y and leaked at the fork. sorry if that is confusing its not easy to describe










Soldering pipe is an art.







good practice! But once it's done it's pretty permanent! Just make sure the surfaces are clean and you use lots of flux.


----------



## CL3P20

its gonna be good...I cant wait to see it up and running again. Nice work Jarb!!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
its gonna be good...I cant wait to see it up and running again. Nice work Jarb!!

thanks man


----------



## PizzaMan

Just caught this thread. Nice work. I have to ask, are you a student at Chattanooga State? Setup looks similar to a setup I saw while giving a overclocking diminstration for an A+ class.

The most effective oil setup I've seen was actually a water/oil mixture. The CPU and GPUs where cooled with water blocks and a tipicle water loop. Then the whole setup was submerged in a tank of oil. At the button of the tank where some rocks and little scuba caracters, along with an air pump, pumping bubbles into the oil giving it a fish tank feel.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Just caught this thread. Nice work. I have to ask, are you a student at Chattanooga State? Setup looks similar to a setup I saw while giving a overclocking diminstration for an A+ class.

The most effective oil setup I've seen was actually a water/oil mixture. The CPU and GPUs where cooled with water blocks and a tipicle water loop. Then the whole setup was submerged in a tank of oil. At the button of the tank where some rocks and little scuba caracters, along with an air pump, pumping bubbles into the oil giving it a fish tank feel.


I go/went (cant make up my mind







) to northeast state community college







maybe after I get this rig where I want it (3 gx2's) Ill go into aesthetics but for now all the cash is going to the cards


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
but for now all the cash is going to the cards









Good man, you have your priorities straight.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Good man, you have your priorities straight.


----------



## jarble

not good I think I may killed the pump\\hurt the impeller when I was trying to get the farm up today







will keep yall updated as I find out more


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


not good I think I may killed the pump\\hurt the impeller when I was trying to get the farm up today







will keep yall updated as I find out more













































:buttki ck:


----------



## jarble

ya I was trying to bleed the lines (over 30 ft of tubing) I lifted it a bit to far and heard the pump grind and now it wont raise the oil past the level of the tank sigh 1 step forward 8 back this is getting annoying


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


ya I was trying to bleed the lines (over 30 ft of tubing) I lifted it a bit to far and heard the pump grind and now it wont raise the oil past the level of the tank sigh 1 step forward 8 back this is getting annoying


----------



## PizzaMan

Here's an example of what I was talking about with water cooled components submerged in oil. With it down this way you don't have to worry as much about killing pumps with the oil. The oil will still need to be cooled, but you will not need to move as much of it to cool it since the water will be carrying most the heat.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...corepc_reactor


----------



## jarble

found the problem I broke the impeller shaft Im glueing it back together as I type

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Here's an example of what I was talking about with water cooled components submerged in oil. With it down this way you don't have to worry as much about killing pumps with the oil. The oil will still need to be cooled, but you will not need to move as much of it to cool it since the water will be carrying most the heat.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...corepc_reactor


that would be nice but blocks are about 100 apiece and I dont have that much cash to burn through atm









edit: nothing against the idea its just that I lack the funding


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Here's an example of what I was talking about with water cooled components submerged in oil. With it down this way you don't have to worry as much about killing pumps with the oil. The oil will still need to be cooled, but you will not need to move as much of it to cool it since the water will be carrying most the heat.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...corepc_reactor


There is no water in that system. I have that magazine, I have read it many times. It is all oil. The whole reason you use oil, is it isnt CONDUCTIVE. Water is. You can not use water in this situation, total submersion in water is impossible. Might as well throw your computer in the pool.


----------



## Monan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason4i7*


Might as well throw your computer in the pool.


Alright, brb.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jason4i7* 
There is no water in that system. I have that magazine, I have read it many times. It is all oil. The whole reason you use oil, is it isnt CONDUCTIVE. Water is. You can not use water in this situation, total submersion in water is impossible. Might as well throw your computer in the pool.

I think you miss understand what I'm saying. I never said submerge in water. I'm saying a water loop(water passing thru the hoses and blocks) submerged in the oil. The water never touches the oil. A plus to this is you can use subambient temps in the water and not have to worry about condensation. Since everything outside the loop will be surrounded by oil.

Jable, if you watch the for sale section you can find blocks for much cheaper then $100. I paid only $20 for my GPU block and $30 for my CPU block. I only spent $120 on my entire loop.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

With the CPU and GPU, water cooled, sinking the rig in a tank of oil would not make too much sense, or am I missing something?


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I think you miss understand what I'm saying. I never said submerge in water. I'm saying a water loop(water passing thru the hoses and blocks) submerged in the oil. The water never touches the oil. A plus to this is you can use subambient temps in the water and not have to worry about condensation. Since everything outside the loop will be surrounded by oil.

Jable, if you watch the for sale section you can find blocks for much cheaper then $100. I paid only $20 for my GPU block and $30 for my CPU block. I only spent $120 on my entire loop.









But then you defeat the whole reason for a submerged oil system. On top of that, you will not get sub ambient temps. Its not possible as the radiator is still in ambient air. In that article you reference, they don't even use water. They use oil that is inside the case. The case is the reservoir. They use tubing to direct the oil post radiator to the block, to cool it down then it gets dropped back in with the rest. Your misunderstanding the concept and making invalid recommendations.

Also, where does condensation come from? Not where as in how, but where as in your example? You would have to get temps next to freezing to worry about condensation. The only ones that need to worry about condensation are those using TEC's and LN2.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
With the CPU and GPU, water cooled, sinking the rig in a tank of oil would not make too much sense, or am I missing something?

the largest benefit would be you could run freezing temp without worrying about condensation

well the glue did not hold I am going to stop now I know when I am beaten it was/is very frustrating so its time to set it aside turn the music up and try again tomarow


----------



## CL3P20

what is the freezing point of the mineral oil you are using...







as long as its below -70c I could use it with my chiller in the fashion you are suggesting...


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


what is the freezing point of the mineral oil you are using...







as long as its below -70c I could use it with my chiller in the fashion you are suggesting...


there in lies the problem it has a fairly low freezing temp (let me find the temp I have it here some where) but it gets very viscous the lower you go you would need a very strong pump to run it

edit no it wont dig that low. freezing temp is around -30c sorry m8

edit 2 now there was some stuff I was looking at that 3m caries that is non conductive that got down past -100c (I think) but the stuff was not cheep


----------



## CL3P20

You wouldnt need to pump it at all if you had CPU + 2x GPU's at -60c running...the tubing going through the oil would chill it instantly.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


You wouldnt need to pump it at all if you had CPU + 2x GPU's at -60c running...the tubing going through the oil would chill it instantly.


ahh I see what you are thinking now







I was thinking of my rig









btw I think you might like this mini mod I made for one of the cards to push more oil through

















yes I glued a cpu fan to the card


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason4i7*


But then you defeat the whole reason for a submerged oil system. On top of that, you will not get sub ambient temps. Its not possible as the radiator is still in ambient air. In that article you reference, they don't even use water. They use oil that is inside the case. The case is the reservoir. They use tubing to direct the oil post radiator to the block, to cool it down then it gets dropped back in with the rest. Your misunderstanding the concept and making invalid recommendations.

Also, where does condensation come from? Not where as in how, but where as in your example? You would have to get temps next to freezing to worry about condensation. The only ones that need to worry about condensation are those using TEC's and LN2.


Yes, in the PC I linked they are using Oil, but using water would be more effective. I was just looking for a pic with water blocks submerged in oil to better describe what I was talking about.

And yes, any time you have a liquid with subambient, or temps lower then the other side, you have the potential for moisture to condensate on the opposing side. It's science.

"Water vapor will only condense onto another surface when the temperature of that surface is cooler than the temperature of the water vapor" wiki quote

The whole reason I suggest water is due to the thermal dynamics of water compared to oil. It has been proven many times that heat can be transfer thru water much quicker then thru oil.

CL, I like the idea of getting the tubing or piping so cold you don't have to worry about removing any heat from the oil.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


http://www.maximumpc.com/article/fea...corepc_reactor
Quote:



please donâ€™t type just www.hardcore.com, itâ€™s not work safe and probably not ActiveX safe either

















































Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


found the problem I broke the impeller shaft Im glueing it back together as I type



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


well the glue did not hold I am going to stop now I know when I am beaten it was/is very frustrating so its time to set it aside turn the music up and try again tomarow












































































Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


btw I think you might like this mini mod I made for one of the cards to push more oil through

















yes I glued a cpu fan to the card





















































:appl aud:


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 























































































































































:appl aud:






























that sums it up nicely


----------



## MadCatMk2

I apologize for the questions as I haven't been following this thread closely:
Why did you take the stock fan out of that VGA?
Did you have any problems with thermal paste so far? Is the CPU socket sealed?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


I apologize for the questions as I haven't been following this thread closely:
Why did you take the stock fan out of that VGA? 
Did you have any problems with thermal paste so far? Is the CPU socket sealed?



Why did you take the stock fan out of that VGA? to see If a higher cfm fan would help move more oil and it dose







also just to try it out









Did you have any problems with thermal paste so far?no

Is the CPU socket sealed? no

hope that helps clear things up


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


And yes, any time you have a liquid with subambient, or temps lower then the other side, you have the potential for moisture to condensate on the opposing side. It's science.

"Water vapor will only condense onto another surface when the temperature of that surface is cooler than the temperature of the water vapor" wiki quote

The whole reason I suggest water is due to the thermal dynamics of water compared to oil. It has been proven many times that heat can be transfer thru water much quicker then thru oil.


How, in this situation is there going to be condensation that he would need to even worry about this situation. Is he running a TEC, or LN2, or even running the radiator in the snow, or in ice water? What about this build does running this setup in oil, help him when talking about condensation?

Thats what Im trying to understand. I understand condensation. I dont appreciate the science lesson. Your beating around the bush with answers. Read my post more clearly next time.

To OP: This looks like its going to be a blast to run. I was just talking about running a 200 gallon oil system. But before I could even start making plans, I lost my job. So that will come when it can. So I look forward to your outcome, and hang in there. It will come together soon enough.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


Is the CPU socket sealed? no


Thanks for the replies. I have to leave really quick; so if you want, try googling around for oil cooled computers. It looks like sealing the CPU with silicon is a very good idea as the properties of the oil combined with hundreds of pins really close to each other don't quite mix very well. Just a heads up.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jason4i7*


How, in this situation is there going to be condensation that he would need to even worry about this situation. Is he running a TEC, or LN2, or even running the radiator in the snow, or in ice water? What about this build does running this setup in oil, help him when talking about condensation?

Thats what Im trying to understand. I understand condensation. I dont appreciate the science lesson. Your beating around the bush with answers. Read my post more clearly next time.

To OP: This looks like its going to be a blast to run. I was just talking about running a 200 gallon oil system. But before I could even start making plans, I lost my job. So that will come when it can. So I look forward to your outcome, and hang in there. It will come together soon enough.



What I'm saying is that if he did use a water loop inside the setup he could use subambient temps and not have to worry about condensation, which is normally a concern when cooling below ambient. I'm just trying to convey the potential of an oil setup like this.


----------



## jarble

oil cooling still down but a box of win arrived today







my first gx2



































will put pics up soon


----------



## Hueristic

:dr ink:



































: applaud:


----------



## jarble

yall's p0rn fix for the day (you addics







)


----------



## Tandem_Riders

You going to put that GX2 in the fryer?

I can see it now......all McDonalds now use GX2 folding farms to heat the oil used for frying. The inventor who patented the process just purchased a private island as a get-away retreat for all folders worldwide.

Pump still down?

Did the additional resistance from the viscosity of the oil break -vs- water the impeller? you think?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
You going to put that GX2 in the fryer?

I can see it now......all McDonalds now use GX2 folding farms to heat the oil used for frying. The inventor who patented the process just purchased a private island as a get-away retreat for all folders worldwide.

Pump still down?

Did the additional resistance from the viscosity of the oil break -vs- water the impeller? you think?

ya the pump is still down (just haven't had time to take it back apart and dry it glue it etc) I killed it while I was bleeding the rad (the rad is well over 30ft long) I picked up the rad to sake it with out thinking







of the weight of all that oil and poof no more pump








all that it did was break the impeller shaft off the magnet so I should be able to fix it once I find the time


----------



## PizzaMan

Can we get a pic of the rad?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Can we get a pic of the rad?


here it is from a few pages back

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


the reson I had to go back to Lowe's was I picked up a male mpi thread and I needed a female mpi (and I cant leave well enough alone)









speaking on lemonade this is the rad I will be adding over 30 ft of heat dissipating tubing


----------



## PizzaMan

OK, 30ft of tubing. heh, I was trying to imagine a 30ft long rad.









Do you have any kind of stand for the pipes or do they just lay similar to the pic during operation?

BTW, on the original working setup how where the temps compared to running on air?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


OK, 30ft of tubing. heh, I was trying to imagine a 30ft long rad.









Do you have any kind of stand for the pipes or do they just lay similar to the pic during operation?

BTW, on the original working setup how where the temps compared to running on air?










this is the true monsta rad
















not atm when I was testing/killing the rig I had it leaned against the case

the pc would/could not run on air. the volts that the gt's were running at would have cooked them on air (the one test run I did idled in windows @80c -ish) in oil I had 3 gt's @100% load running around 70-80c. after I get the oil back on line Ill run some test with the gx2 as it can run on air


----------



## Hueristic

:c heers:


----------



## sdla4ever

vmod the GX2 jarbie you need to produce like 400k ppd peez? lol


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*












































:c heers:












Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


vmod the GX2 jarbie you need to produce like 400k ppd peez? lol


goal is to have this rig @ 30k in 3 months but with mort tempting me with that beautiful soldam case I may not make that


----------



## CL3P20

GX2's are sewper temp limited...my guess its ..air = not getting very far


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*











goal is to have this rig @ 30k in 3 months but with mort tempting me with that beautiful soldam case I may not make that










Wish you were closer! I have an awsome case that could be modded for that. I'ts an old Wheel around DEC (IIRC:I ferget) with dual 450w ps's the size of a breadbox!

Make that thing water tight and BAM a floating fortress of PPD!


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
floating fortress of PPD!

greatest thing ever said!


----------



## Shurr

What pump are you using with the radiator?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shurr* 
What pump are you using with the radiator?

quiet one 1200


----------



## jarble

just wanted to give this thread a bump


----------



## Hueristic

And a great thread to bump it is! As you can see I'm still subbed and will stay that way.


----------



## MAD_J

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


yep every time i get it at tsc they ask me if my horse is ok and im like na man this for my pc and they give me a blank stair







. Building this rig was worth it just for that









And as for the house it is fine its a good thig that the floors are unfinished up here or my *** would be gone










lol Just say your horse is crunching along fine


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAD_J*


lol Just say your horse is crunching along fine


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAD_J* 
lol Just say your horse is crunching along fine









I lol'd like a lollipop.


----------



## erice303

Cool rig


----------



## Jason4i7

Still watchin....


----------



## jarble

well I have oil all over my arms in my hair and well just about everywhere but I have a smile on my face I have fixed the pump





















which means that I will be hitting tec up for more oil tomorrow. after a long dull section I have finally gotten this project back on track







. I my goal is to have the rig back under oil by this weekend.

oh and just get some more p0rn in the tread I will toss up some current pics


----------



## Hueristic

Sink that thing already!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Sink that thing already!









I lack enough oil for full submersion (and I don't think it cool well that way







) but that will change soon


----------



## Tandem_Riders

Get that thing going so we can fry a turkey for Thanksgiving.
http://video.google.com/videosearch?...fox-a&start=20


----------



## jarble

we are up and running







pic's soon


----------



## jarble

just an update on temps on air @ 1728sp full load the gx2 ran @ 75c-80c after submersion its a rock solid 58c core1, 57c core2







and now begins the pursuit of the max sp under oil







and yes here are the pic's I promised

main psu

secondary psu

rad

over 10ft of cooling power

pump





the last of the suicidal fish


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm still baffled by those fans running under oil...


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I'm still baffled by those fans running under oil...

fans are hit and miss out of the 11 fans I have had in the oil 2 have not worked one was 100+ cfm fan that I think had something that told it that it was pulling to hard. and the other was one off a 8800gt the odd thing about that was I had an identical 8800gt and its fan ran just fine














but 2 out of 11 is not bad









update stable at 1782 will be bumping it up soon


----------



## Tator Tot

That's going to be some wicked PPD pulling from that card.


----------



## jarble

still bumping up the sp slow but steady


----------



## CL3P20

Go straight for 1889 and work your way from there...I will be surprised if you surpass 1944mhz...thats a lot of SP's







.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Go straight for 1889 and work your way from there...I will be surprised if you surpass 1944mhz...thats a lot of SP's







.

as would I that why once I get all three they will making a trip to your house









ps 1889 stability testing now

pss working on nailing down at lest one more gx2 on ebay


----------



## CL3P20

Good luck on your adventure sir!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 







Good luck on your adventure sir!

thanks m8


----------



## jarble

next gx2 is paid for now I am just waiting on the seller to ship.

alas the 1890sp was all this gx2 had in it







hopefully some vmods will see 6k+ per core


----------



## Hueristic

That is looking sweet buddy! Makes me want to do one! Unfortunately thats not possible but I still want one!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
That is looking sweet buddy! Makes me want to do one! Unfortunately thats not possible but I still want one!

thanks m8


----------



## jarble

we are now up to 2 gx2's







pics as soon as I have time


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
we are now up to 2 gx2's







pics as soon as I have time









No teasing get the Pr0n on now!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
No teasing get the Pr0n on now!









came down with h1n1 I have barely been able to get out of bed







but I will get you that p0rn as soon as I can hold a camera steady







. to top off the h1n1 the farm has been failing wu's and I have not had the energy to sort it out so the ppd is all over the place atm







. thanks for all the suport guys


----------



## Hueristic

W0W bummer man! Your the first person I know that's got it. Dubious distinction to be sure.









Hope you feel better soon Br0!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
W0W bummer man! Your the first person I know that's got it. Dubious distinction to be sure.









Hope you feel better soon Br0!

its not much different than the normal flu it just sounds scarier









thanks m8


----------



## jarble

P0RN !!! twins nuf said

















watching the cold oil mix with the hot is almost as cool as a lava lamp
















the oil literally jets out of the gx2's very powerful fans

























and you are wondering why one is necked and one is still covered







well it turns out the that the previous owner of the gx2 (with shroud) is a body builder as I can not get the screws out








but in the oil there is no dif in the temps between shroud on and shroud off


----------



## CL3P20

looking good Jarble..I love the shot with the mixing oil..that looks crazy.


----------



## Hueristic

Very Nice man! How's the Flu? You over it?

That Oil looks spanking, I love how it bubbles out the shroud in a hump.


----------



## Jtwizzle

P0rn was just the word I was looking for.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
looking good Jarble..I love the shot with the mixing oil..that looks crazy.










dido









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Very Nice man! How's the Flu? You over it?

That Oil looks spanking, I love how it bubbles out the shroud in a hump.

just about over it I am back to where I feel human again









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jtwizzle* 
P0rn was just the word I was looking for.


----------



## azcrazy

hey jarble i have a rad and fan tha it was desined for an A/C on a honda civic, i was planing on building a loop with it but it came out i cant, so if u want it let me know i will send it to u ( as a donation to ur farm).

The rad is the size of a side panel for a CM 690 and the fan cover must of the rad and is desined for a 12v with high AMP's i will try to get pics for it, i have them here some where.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
hey jarble i have a rad and fan tha it was desined for an A/C on a honda civic, i was planing on building a loop with it but it came out i cant, so if u want it let me know i will send it to u ( as a donation to ur farm).

The rad is the size of a side panel for a CM 690 and the fan cover must of the rad and is desined for a 12v with high AMP's i will try to get pics for it, i have them here some where.

are you sure? it would cost an arm and a leg to get that from az to tn.

ps this on the list of things to buy Iwaki WMD20RLT so I can get the rest of my rads up and running as the quiet one just cant cut it


----------



## Angmaar

That looks awesome!


----------



## JohnDProb

oil is so pwn, so is it actually in a big jar filled with oil or did you just put oil into a w/c loop instead of water


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Angmaar* 
That looks awesome!

thanks m8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JohnDProb* 
oil is so pwn, so is it actually in a big jar filled with oil or did you just put oil into a w/c loop instead of water

thanks







its kinda a hybrid as the rig sits in the res and has no blocks but it has a pump and rad


----------



## CL3P20

I have 200mm SanAce blowers...solid Aluminum frames..~350CFM ea if you want some 'hard air'...they are a tad much more my taste @ 24v...but at 12-14v they are much more tolerable


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
are you sure? it would cost an arm and a leg to get that from az to tn.

ps this on the list of things to buy Iwaki WMD20RLT so I can get the rest of my rads up and running as the quiet one just cant cut it










PM me with an address and we see how much it gona be and we can work some out


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
hey jarble i have a rad and fan tha it was desined for an A/C on a honda civic, i was planing on building a loop with it but it came out i cant, so if u want it let me know i will send it to u ( as a donation to ur farm).

The rad is the size of a side panel for a CM 690 and the fan cover must of the rad and is desined for a 12v with high AMP's i will try to get pics for it, i have them here some where.

That Honda rad is aluminum right? How well would copper and aluminum work in an oil rig? Would corrosion still be an issue?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


That Honda rad is aluminum right? How well would copper and aluminum work in an oil rig? Would corrosion still be an issue?


where is this copper you speak of


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
where is this copper you speak of









yea and i dont think oil is as conductive as water(i think







) but it should serve u well is desing for 200+ PSI so i dont think u will get a pump that can give u anything close to that


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


yea and i dont think oil is as conductive as water(i think







) but it should serve u well is desing for 200+ PSI so i dont think u will get a pump that can give u anything close to that










ya 200+ is going to be hard to come by







big thanks man


----------



## azcrazy

friday should be leaving AZ and on its way to TN


----------



## jarble

farm is down again







famly member triped over a cable and now no more psu. I dont feal to bad about it over all the poor thing had been runing a 110% for a long time now I just hope it did not take anything with it. I should be ordering a new one by the end of the week.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
farm is down again







famly member triped over a cable and now no more psu..






























:swearing::swearing:


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*






























:swearing::swearing:


any other day that would have been my response but my 5850 had just come in so it was all cool







.

also moved stuff around in the oil cooler and got it to boot but I may have lost a core on one gx2







but I am not sure yet as I am trying to go through it via vnc. this may have set me back but fear not I will carry on


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


fear not I will carry on














































:cheer s:


----------



## jarble

ok I was able to confirm one gx2 is dead it will come up in windows as a unknown gpu and will not install drivers







. I will hopefully test the other one tomorrow if it test bad as well I may have to rethink my strategy as that is quite a chunk of change to replace. I may set the farm on the back burner for a bit till fremi comes out and see what the gpu market does from there.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


ok I was able to confirm one gx2 is dead


----------



## CL3P20

You are still pulling some respectable PPD with that rig though... even -1 GX2... any plans on replacing it yet..?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


You are still pulling some respectable PPD with that rig though... even -1 GX2... any plans on replacing it yet..?


well I just tested the other gpu and that one is good







so I am not sure where that puts me. before I was thinking of moving away from the gx2's and going to 295's but with one working I may go back to my original goal and have 3 gx2's and then vmod the gpu's. also az's rad came in today and I can not thank him enough for the donation














Ill get some pics up as soon as I get my camera charged


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
Ill get some pics up as soon as I get my camera charged


----------



## the_milk_man

i'm not seeing a single pic of your oil-cooled farm on the front page.... is it just my work computer or are they all broken? i mean i don't even see a broken image, just the space where a pic(s) should be.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_milk_man* 
i'm not seeing a single pic of your oil-cooled farm on the front page.... is it just my work computer or are they all broken? i mean i don't even see a broken image, just the space where a pic(s) should be.

sorry that made me lol (no offence meant







) the





















etc are links to the pages with pic's I have kept the front page clean to keep load times down for those that don't want to see all the pic's every time they come to the thread


----------



## azcrazy

Hello my dear friend, i hope u can give that rad a good home


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
Hello my dear friend, i hope u can give that rad a good home
















I am already working on how best to set this loop up







now as long as noting else bites the dust on me







I should get to modding the rad to accept tubing this weekend







. once again thanks m8


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I am already working on how best to set this loop up







now as long as noting else bites the dust on me







I should get to modding the rad to accept tubing this weekend







. once again thanks m8










i want to see some pics


----------



## PizzaMan

Are you going to add the rad with the existing cooling pipes or replace them in the loop?

You've had a bumpy road, but you're hanging in there. Little help from the community. That's great.























Keep up the good work.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Hahaha That fish is side looking you







Thats a crazy setup by the way nice work.


----------



## jarble

3 days to charge a camra







yes I have ADOS









ok here are a few pics of the rad I am still working on how to hook it up as it had odd conectors I may end up loping off the conectors and going from there


----------



## Hueristic

W0W, That is one big @ss rad! What's it from?


----------



## the_milk_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


sorry that made me lol (no offence meant







) the





















etc are links to the pages with pic's I have kept the front page clean to keep load times down for those that don't want to see all the pic's every time they come to the thread










Ha ha ha, you're awesome buddy.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


W0W, That is one big @ss rad! What's it from?


Honda Civic maybe?

(I haz one of those if that's the case)


----------



## Volvo

nice work mate.
maybe i should soak my current system in oil once i get my new parts























then again... ati x1300 is an old @ss card and i don't think it pulls much ppd.. if any.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
3 days to charge a camra







yes I have ADOS









ok here are a few pics of the rad I am still working on how to hook it up as it had odd conectors I may end up loping off the conectors and going from there


































wow, i cant wait to see it in action









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
W0W, That is one big @ss rad! What's it from?


it came out of a HONDA civic 94, is for the A/C i also have the 50-60 amp fan for it (doubt they make a PSU that will handle it )


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


wow, i cant wait to see it in action









it came out of a HONDA civic 94, is for the A/C i also have the 50-60 amp fan for it (doubt they make a PSU that will handle it )


Meh, get a ton of 120/140mm fans and make a wall.


----------



## jarble

ok first off I am sorry that I have not posted anything here lately but here is where I stand now I finally got some time to work on the rig yesterday and here's what I found

















































from here I am at a loss as to what I can do to bring it back to life







as I can not tell where the 12v leads go to see if the next component in line is toasted the other odd thing here is other than what is in the pics I can find no burn marks









on a positive note I ordered a new gx2 and psu so I should be able to get this thing rocking again


----------



## Hueristic

Grab a meter and check for shorts, What is the substance that is burned? is it pcb or something spilled onto the pcb? Clean it with acetone and a toothbrush and reckeck for shorts.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Grab a meter and check for shorts, What is the substance that is burned? is it pcb or something spilled onto the pcb? Clean it with acetone and a toothbrush and reckeck for shorts.


I am not sure what the burned substance is as the burning occurred when my ocz psu crapped out on me :swearing: while the gx2 was under oil

where would you check for shorts?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I am not sure what the burned substance is as the buring ocoured when my ocz psu crpaped out on me :swearing: while the gx2 was under oil

where would you check for shorts?


Check on the pins that goto ground and the pins that run the 12v. if there is a resistance of a shorts scrape off the discolored area and check again. BB tomorrow. GL buddy.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Check on the pins that goto ground and the pins that run the 12v. if there is a resistance of a shorts scrape off the discolored area and check again. BB tomorrow. GL buddy.










thanks m8


----------



## jarble

well my replacement psu came in to day (go newegg you rock =]) along with a shiny gx2 hopefully I can get my rig pumping 20k again and then all that is left is to work on the poor fried gx2 and get az's rad in place (have to get more tubing for that but it will have to wait till lows is not packed lol)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


well my replacement psu came in to day (go newegg you rock =]) along with a shiny gx2 hopefully I can get my rig pumping 20k again and then all that is left is to work on the poor fried gx2 and get az's rad in place (have to get more tubing for that but it will have to wait till lows is not packed lol)


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*



















could not have said it better myself









and here is some p0rn for youall



















desk atm


















cooking away


----------



## ErdincIntel

I've read the whole thread!








Good luck mate...


----------



## bluebunny

oooo






















cant stop drooling


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErdincIntel* 








I've read the whole thread!








Good luck mate...

thats a lot of thread reading







thx m8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebunny* 
oooo






















cant stop drooling









thanks


----------



## F1ForFrags

Im contemplating buying a few second-hand PS3's to get into 24/7 folding







Although, I'm not as dedicated as you good sir!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags*


Im contemplating buying a few second-hand PS3's to get into 24/7 folding







Although, I'm not as dedicated as you good sir!










go for it









its crazy to think that a while back I was folding on a 3870







my how this addiction has grown


----------



## Dizzymagoo

Crazy to think that I was once folding on my 8500gt and now im folding on Two GTX 275's, Three 9600gso's, Q9300, Q8400, (4) 4890's, E5800


----------



## maximus7651000

I've spent I don't know how long reading this thread post by post for the last couple hours. Jarble, that is one amazing set up and a lot of hard work. I must say I admire what you have done for the cause and continue to do.

Subbed and +rep to you sir


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dizzymagoo*


Crazy to think that I was once folding on my 8500gt and now im folding on Two GTX 275's, Three 9600gso's, Q9300, Q8400, (4) 4890's, E5800


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *maximus7651000*


I've spent I don't know how long reading this thread post by post for the last couple hours. Jarble, that is one amazing set up and a lot of hard work. I must say I admire what you have done for the cause and continue to do.

Subbed and +rep to you sir










thanks m8

edit an extra thanks for my 100th rep


----------



## biltong

Uhm... your pics aren't there. Only the PPD on and the bunch at the bottom of the post


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biltong*


Uhm... your pics aren't there. Only the PPD on and the bunch at the bottom of the post










the smiles are links









edit the op now has a navigation guide to hopefully reduce confusion


----------



## Megas3300

this kinda makes me want to just find a cheap ssd and plop my ITX rig SG05 case and all into a small fish tank.

Then again it's only one 9600GSO folding.

I need to get back on the horse with folding, My one working GX2 is in my brothers comp, but he has agreed to fold. My half dead GX2 is just sitting on my desk.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


the smiles are links









edit the op now has a navigation guide to hopefully reduce confusion


Nice job!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Megas3300*


this kinda makes me want to just find a cheap ssd and plop my ITX rig SG05 case and all into a small fish tank.

Then again it's only one 9600GSO folding.

I need to get back on the horse with folding, My one working GX2 is in my brothers comp, but he has agreed to fold. My half dead GX2 is just sitting on my desk.


I know what you mean, I still have MentholMoose's half dead GX2. I wasted a wek working on that thing.







These things are brutal. Problem is they all seem to have the non-Bus card die so the chance of makeing one from 2 is slim.


----------



## wannabe_OC

For the record, Folding is *NOT*Addicting...I don't know where you guys get this stuff...










Keep 'em cranking Jarble...


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


For the record, Folding is *NOT*Addicting...I don't know where you guys get this stuff...









Keep 'em cranking Jarble...


















So says the guy with 25 million points. Ha ha love it.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


For the record, Folding is *NOT*Addicting...I don't know where you guys get this stuff...









Keep 'em cranking Jarble...










I believe you, NO really!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Nice job!

I know what you mean, I still have MentholMoose's half dead GX2. I wasted a week working on that thing.







These things are brutal. Problem is they all seem to have the non-Bus card die so the chance of making one from 2 is slim.









I wish I could figure out what is wrong with myn it is infuriating to have 10kppd (excluding the gt's) siting on my desk that I cant get









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
For the record, Folding is *NOT*Addicting...I don't know where you guys get this stuff...









Keep 'em cranking Jarble...









thx m8

ps just a heads up guys I will most likely be taking the farm off line soon (next 6 months) as I will not be able to tend to it while in basic but as soon as I am done with that it should be smooth sailing


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I wish I could figure out what is wrong with myn it is infuriating to have 10kppd (excluding the gt's) siting on my desk that I cant get









thx m8

ps just a heads up guys I will most likely be taking the farm off line soon (next 6 months) as I will not be able to tend to it while in basic but as soon as I am done with that it should be smooth sailing










I fell you Br0! Basic? Which branch? (fingers crossed Marines







).


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I fell you Br0! Basic? Which branch? (fingers crossed Marines







).


marines would have been my choice but they have less of a need for computer people than the air force







and as thus the air force has done a lot more sweet talking that is on paper.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


marines would have been my choice but they have less of a need for computer people than the air force







and as thus the air force has done a lot more sweet talking that is on paper.


Congrats man, They will give you good education. But you'll still be a PFC! Just like me now!


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Bah come on man!







I'm a computer networking guy in the Marines and it's not too bad. Especially the way they're rolling a lot of MOS's into a lot of VOIP and virtual computing, albeit slowly. But the Air Force does offer better training so good luck in basic.


----------



## shurik06_83

how the GX2s likeing the oil ,my BFG gtx 260 maxcore 55 cost a almost $400 when i got it cause i dint want to waite i got it as soon as it came out last yr now i am kinda worryde about diping it in oil but if my crapy old am2 3800xp with a nvidia 7200 survive the oil bath i will feel a littel bit better about diping the 260 and the phenom II


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shurik06_83* 
how the GX2s likeing the oil ,my BFG gtx 260 maxcore 55 cost a almost $400 when i got it cause i dint want to waite i got it as soon as it came out last yr now i am kinda worryde about diping it in oil but if my crapy old am2 3800xp with a nvidia 7200 survive the oil bath i will feel a littel bit better about diping the 260 and the phenom II

That was painful to read.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shurik06_83* 
how the GX2s liking the oil ,my BFG gtx 260 maxcore 55 cost a almost $400 when i got it cause i dint want to Wait i got it as soon as it came out last yr now i am kinda worried about dipping it in oil but if my crappy old am2 3800xp with a nvidia 7200 survive the oil bath i will feel a little bit better about dipping the 260 and the phenom II

they are running fine


----------



## shurik06_83

finaly found the oil geting it monday 20L bucket soon enoghf i will be under oil


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shurik06_83* 
finally found the oil getting it Monday 20L bucket soon enough i will be under oil









I am glad to know that others are joining me in my insanity


----------



## jarble

sorry this thread has been neglected I have been extremely busy at work (new virus = part time guy working 40+ hrs







).

so for some updates the farm has been steaming along just fine but I have some really big changes in the works I will keep the exact details under wraps for now


----------



## CL3P20

... 1k VR's stocked... caps... stocked


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*









... 1k VR's stocked... caps... stocked










shush














if I would stop getting sniped every time I try to buy we could get this party started :swearing:


----------



## MrDeodorant

So the fans still work, despite having drastically increased workloads due to the extra weight they're pushing? That alone is worth a rep.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*


So the fans still work, despite having drastically increased workloads due to the extra weight they're pushing? That alone is worth a rep.


yes I only had 2 fans not work one was a server super high cfm fan that had a overload sensor and the other was out of a 8800gt (I tend to think that that fan had a defect as its twin ran just fine







)

now my theory behind why it works

1 the oil insures that the fan stays well lubricated

2 the oil also dissipates the extra heat from the heavier load


----------



## shurik06_83

both of you ideas are right, fans will keep on going as long as they are going when u first dunk them, only thing i am worried about is all the stickers comeing off and getting jammed in the blades.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shurik06_83*


both of you ideas are right, fans will keep on going as long as they are going when u first dunk them, only thing i am worried about is all the stickers comeing off and getting jammed in the blades.


I would be more worried about the pump but I don't remember losing any stickers so we should be good


----------



## shurik06_83

yea my pump will be pumping VW winter grade antifreez and it will be outside the tank only thing that scares me is the pump geting britel with the cold coolent but if it dies it will give me a reason to get the swiftech pump i want


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shurik06_83*


yea my pump will be pumping VW winter grade antifreez and it will be outside the tank only thing that scares me is the pump geting britel with the cold coolent but if it dies it will give me a reason to get the swiftech pump i want


be very careful with your pump I have broken the impeller shaft on myn twice now







.


----------



## shurik06_83

?
how doo tell i want to know


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shurik06_83* 
?
how doo tell i want to know

both times had to do with me underestimating the weight of the oil and back flowing the pump. the first time I was trying to bleed my 30' rad picked it and boom no more pump lol. the other time I had some flow problems and the tank siphoned back though the pump







. the moral of this story is these are not your your friends wc rig with 1-2L your dealing with around 22L


----------



## shurik06_83

i hope my pump shows me more love then urs would really suck if i get the chillier chilling and the tank full of oil and something dumb like a pump craps out now ur makeing me scared







lol to top it off i got a tt p500 not the best pump to start out with


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shurik06_83* 
i hope my pump shows me more love then urs would really suck if i get the chillier chilling and the tank full of oil and something dumb like a pump craps out now ur makeing me scared







lol to top it off i got a tt p500 not the best pump to start out with

as log as you don't rush things you will be fine things break when you are in a rush









ps this is the next pump I am looking into







http://www.marinedepot.com/Iwaki_WMD...WPEPZT-vi.html this and a few other significant changes are planed this month


----------



## shurik06_83

good pumps but they will be loud
if ur pumping oil around u might want to look into some 12v fuel pumps will be alot cheaper and will push oil a good 30 ft virtical but if ur pumping coolent or water then yea those pumps are sweet


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shurik06_83*


good pumps but they will be loud 
if ur pumping oil around u might want to look into some 12v fuel pumps will be alot cheaper and will push oil a good 30 ft virtical but if ur pumping coolent or water then yea those pumps are sweet


I have looked into them some but I need it to run off the wall and not the psu.


----------



## shurik06_83

http://www.princessauto.com/water/wa...yword=oil+pump

this would work nicely and u can find them cheaper on e bay


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shurik06_83*


http://www.princessauto.com/water/wa...yword=oil+pump

this would work nicely and u can find them cheaper on e bay










I may need to take a second look into this thx m8


----------



## shurik06_83

they go by the name pony pump and proven pump they are made in the US i took a few of them apart and the pump was pre treated with mineral oil during asembly so i think it should be safe to pump oil


----------



## jarble

after being







repeatedly over the past week I have finally snagged my next gx2







. I still have lots of planing, building, and pluming to do but the farms next overhaul is just that much closer







.


----------



## CL3P20




----------



## louze001

hey how many gx2's do you have in that oil farm now??


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *louze001* 
hey how many gx2's do you have in that oil farm now??

3 atm working on heat issues/waiting on the chimpchallenge to be over before I start overhauling









also my audio obsession has been eating more cash than I would like to admit


----------



## sks72

Have you tried running those cards without heatsinks? Or does the oil not conduct enough heat to work like that.

Only someone from Tennessee would be crazy enough to try this.


----------



## KZISME

Lookin nice man I tried Oil cooling submersion for science fair this year







Rep


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sks72* 
Have you tried running those cards without heatsinks? Or does the oil not conduct enough heat to work like that.

Only someone from Tennessee would be crazy enough to try this.

the gx2's need the heat sinks to hold them together but I don't think it would work any way as you would be hard pressed to keep even flow over the heat producing parts. if you are wiling to wire over the funds for replacement card Ill give it a shot







.

not sure if I should take that as a complement or an insult lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KZISME* 
Lookin nice man I tried Oil cooling submersion for science fair this year







Rep











and since all treads are fail without pics here are some more my latest rad adventures









rad v2.0








rad v2.5 aka AZ's rad
















rad v3.0
















summer turbo charger







\\/real cfm my friends\\/








oil distortion also note how the oil has loosened the heat shrink on the 24pin








oil jets love how that looks
















lots of dummy plugs (yes I am old school)









3 gx2's + 950w corsair psu = 35k-40k ppd









by popular request I do have a oil cooling guide in the works I just have not had a lot of free time resonantly and writing has always been my weakest skill







blank pages scare me







. I might end up breaking down and making a vid guide







.


----------



## zodac

That shade of green is just too bright. Why not try this?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That shade of green is just too bright. Why not try this?


I think I've said this to you before, but







Hayley William.

P.S. @ Jarble, I love watching this thread man. Oil-cooled [email protected] Farm is epic man


----------



## sks72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


the gx2's need the heat sinks to hold them together but I don't think it would work any way as you would be hard pressed to keep even flow over the heat producing parts. if you are wiling to wire over the funds for replacement card Ill give it a shot







.

not sure if I should take that as a complement or an insult lol


Thats what I was thinking. I'm from Tennessee, so I had to give you a hard time.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That shade of green is just too bright. Why not try this?


sorry I keep my monitor a bit on the dim side and I did not realize that it was that bright. this any better?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I think I've said this to you before, but







Hayley William.

P.S. @ Jarble, I love watching this thread man. Oil-cooled [email protected] Farm is epic man










thanks m8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sks72*


Thats what I was thinking. I'm from Tennessee, so I had to give you a hard time.


it's all cool m8 Tennessee has been good to me


----------



## MrBalll

That distortion picture blew my mind at first glance.
Also, that shade of green is much, much better.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
That distortion picture blew my mind at first glance.
Also, that shade of green is much, much better.











sorry I did not realize that I was burning peoples eyes out lol


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

all i can say is....

OMFGTITMPFFE

Oh my F***EN Gosh that is the most pwn folding farm eva!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*


all i can say is....

OMFGTITMPFFE

Oh my F***EN Gosh that is the most pwn folding farm eva!


thanks m8


----------



## jarble

just an update I may have to shut all my rigs down soon







came home from work today and the ac is out. its currently at 32c and rising where the rigs are


----------



## CoolPrizes

Niceeeeeeeeeee

Awesome work there!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CoolPrizes* 
Niceeeeeeeeeee

Awesome work there!

thanks


----------



## jarble

as they say no news is good news







the farm is moving along nicely


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


as they say no news is good news







the farm is moving along nicely


Which means you should work on that Oil Cooled guide.


----------



## Magus2727

not to be a newb at the oil cool thing, but let me see if I am right at all... you just submerge your whole MB in oil right and circulate the oil now through a cooler... since oil is non-conductive you dont need to worry about insulating any thing right...

I need to check out this thread when not at work so i can actualy see the pictures...


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magus2727* 
not to be a newb at the oil cool thing, but let me see if I am right at all... you just submerge your whole MB in oil right and circulate the oil now through a cooler... since oil is non-conductive you dont need to worry about insulating any thing right...

I need to check out this thread when not at work so i can actualy see the pictures...

yes thats how it works







its a poor mans water cooling as you cut out the expense of the blocks









and I spoke to soon yesterday as the ac has gone out yet again







all of my rigs will be down as it is 96f


----------



## Magus2727

Poor mans water cooling??? to me it would seam like the oil would be more... with it open to the air you need to worry about filters.... and it would do a better cooling then water because all the parts are completely surrounded, your cooling from above the CPU, below it, and on the other side of the motherboard, along with cooling your N&S Bridge... not to mention that the pumps for oil usually cost more then just water

what was it like when you started poring in the oil or started to submerge the parts?


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Magus2727*


Poor mans water cooling??? to me it would seam like the oil would be more... with it open to the air you need to worry about filters.... and it would do a better cooling then water because all the parts are completely surrounded, your cooling from above the CPU, below it, and on the other side of the motherboard, along with cooling your N&S Bridge... not to mention that the pumps for oil usually cost more then just water

what was it like when you started poring in the oil or started to submerge the parts?


to date I have used parts that would work in a wcing build I am just using oil instead of water







yes the cooling is much more universal that water as the dif in temps across the board are usually less than 5c









absolutely insane







. for the first few days I would just sit there and watch it kinda like a lava lamp


----------



## jarble

well we are toast rig failed while I was at work. some how my return line broke loose and put all the oil in the tank on the floor *sigh. first the gx2 dies and now this I am going to need some time my first instinct is to say f it cut my losses and move on but we will see. I'll be back after I have had some time to think just wanted to let you guys know what was up.


----------



## zodac




----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Oh man that really sucks. You should get it back up and running simply for the awesome factor.


----------



## louze001




----------



## Magus2727

Take the time to save up some, and rebuild it better. Thats what I do with cars, when something brakes I take a breather (before cussing the crap out of it) and find out whats the best thing on the market that will replace it and fix it for life so I dont have to worry about it again.

Make the Beast live again!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

:'( It's sad to hear that Jarble. I've been following this for so long and it's been such an epic adventure.

Hats off to you.


----------



## jarble

ok after having a week where if it could break it did (car, house, pc's you name it). I have had a bit of time to think and I have decided that I will rebuild the oil pc (no eta atm) it was about time to change out the hardware any way







. I also "plan" to work on a oil cooling guide while I rebuild the pc. It was a big set back but we will recover and fold on







.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
ok after having a week where if it could break it did (car, house, pc's you name it). I have had a bit of time to think and I have decided that I will rebuild the oil pc (no eta atm) it was about time to change out the hardware any way







. I also "plan" to work on a oil cooling guide while I rebuild the pc. It was a big set back but we will recover and fold on







.

Sorry to hear about the string of bad luck but thats great news about the rebuild of the oil pc..
Look forward to reading the guide


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
Sorry to hear about the string of bad luck but thats great news about the rebuild of the oil pc..
Look forward to reading the guide










you know what they say "when it rains it pours"









I look foreword to making it


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wow I just read this from page 1 all the way to here, post by post and that was one epic adventure. If I were you since you are basically starting from scratch, I would do as was suggested quite some time back and do a Sub ambient WC setup and then dunk the whole thing into oil. You can use some sort of antifreeze (Most likely Etheline Glycol) inside your WC Loop and put a TEC or 2 into your res then run the whole thing into your tank and fill with oil. The cold from the lines would chill the oil enough that you wouldn't need to pump oil at all. The movement from your fans in the oil would be enough to make sure that you don't have hot spots in the oil.That would be a much cheaper (Not to mention it would be more efficient cooling) that doing a whole new oil setup and then having the potential of the same thing happening. With this if for some reason your oil all leaks out again (God forbid and knock on wood) then the cooling would be enough and the residual oil would keep the condensation away at least for some hours (Maybe up to 24 hours) until you could catch it and shut it down. Just some food for thought and thanks for the good read man. I'm sorry that you had such bad luck there in the end but it was good while it lasted right? Make Oil cooled PC V2 that much better so that it wasn't all for nothing. REP+ for all of this. In fact I need to go back and rep a few of your posts as they defiantly warrant it.


----------



## N2Gaming

Here's an idea. How about a float switch in the oil tank that will activate or close the circuit from your Wall power to your PSU so that in an event it looses oil some how. Which would be detrimental to the componants submerged in oil that the float switch would open the a power circuit to turn off power to your PSU thus shutting down everything w/out the need to visually monitor your system for problems


----------



## lawrencendlw

That's one hell of an idea... How about you do both lol...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Here's an idea. How about a float switch in the oil tank that will activate or close the circuit from your Wall power to your PSU so that in an event it looses oil some how. Which would be detrimental to the componants submerged in oil that the float switch would open the a power circuit to turn off power to your PSU thus shutting down everything w/out the need to visually monitor your system for problems


----------



## N2Gaming

your post of your idea made me think of it


----------



## lawrencendlw

He could even use a easier version of it and just use an toilet float and when the float goes down it cuts off the flow out of the case. But that wouldn't protect the system if the case sprung a leak. Also he would have to have the case extra full instead of just over the top of the components.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


your post of your idea made me think of it


----------



## Neeko_The_Freeko

this thread is still alive so I thought I'd give my 2 pesos....
A float in the tank/ case is a great idea. I'll go a little farther. Since this is a windows machine, hows abouts this. Parallel your power switch to the float, with a single pole switch in series with the float, and set your windows to shut down when the power button is touched. The single pole will allow you to disable the float if you have to mess with it, without shutting the system down inadvertanly. I'm a little uneasy about killing power to a puter the the PSU or wall, I killed a IDE controller that way once, so ... yah, not good.

So essentially, a second power switch that is N. open, to the float that will shut er down if level drops to far, and another switch to disable the float if you gotta fill it or what have you. If I could even use a paint program to show you what i mean I would but, I'm sure you get my just. If not, ask away.









Redundancy = Reliability


----------



## stu.

I'm guessing you're not a doctor based on your definition of alive...


----------



## shadow19935

We should copyright every idea on OCN.... Jk's


----------



## Neeko_The_Freeko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stu.*


I'm guessing you're not a doctor based on your definition of alive...


 You should be able to tell that by my sig rig


----------



## jarble

I am glad that people still read this thread as it was by far my most outlandish idea that worked.









That said I am sad that this project has come to a stand still due to lack of funding and drive on my part. I feel that I am letting you all down by not having gotten this back up and running.


----------



## azcrazy

hey my friend how u been hope that farm is working fine


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


hey my friend how u been hope that farm is working fine


Read the post above you.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Read the post above you.










yea i just read the last 10 pages, and I started to check the dates


----------



## NvidiaStorm

I've just read through the hole of this thread and I take my hat off to you, even through problems you stuck at it







. Its







that you don't have the funds atm to carry this project on. I do hope you come back and get it up and running at some point and get that guide you where on about up to read







.


----------



## omega17

mmm... necrotastic


----------



## Hueristic

Still subbed!


----------



## shnur

I miss your updates


----------



## zodac

Hey jarble... got rid of that poll for you.


----------



## azcrazy

where this end up? long time no see!!!!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
> 
> Still subbed!


----------



## Dhoulmagus

For the most daring [email protected] rig I've seen.


----------

